# xg-1195 vs xg-1199



## muntos (Jul 28, 2013)

I need to get the last piece to complete my XX1 setup, which is also the most expensive one, the cassette. I was going to buy the XG-1199 cassette but now I see that the XG-1195 has a good price and from what I know there are no differences between these 2, more the XG-1195 seems to be lighter with a few grams.
So, is there a reason to buy the XG-1199 over the XG-1195? The only think that I can think is the black color of the XG-1195, color I'm not to fond...


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmm, I understand why you'd pay a bit more for the black treatment, but why is it heavier?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I swear the two cassette are the same. The black coating is to visually separate the two groups...so they can justify a price difference between the two parts.

Its like the X9 vs the X0 rear derailleurs. Its only 15 grams that separate the two...yet there is a $100+ price difference. Only thing I found to be different is that the X0 uses aluminum bolts and another user said that it uses some c-clips vs rivets on the X9.

I just bought a X9 RD and got the aluminum X0 bolt kit...now it weighs the same as an X0.

I would get the one that's the better deal.

The black looks cool when new...but as it starts to wear...the silver underneath will start to show. May not look too cool then.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

They're exactly the same. The only difference is the color. I got the XG-1195 because it's cheaper and I like the black color better.


----------

